# I would like to spend a few days with.........?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

2 part "survey":

*1)* If you could spend a few days with ANY *musician* who would you choose?

The musician can be anyone throughout time that played ANY instrument (this includes vocalists and composers).

For the purpose of the survey, you would be provided with an interpreter if the musician of your choice is not able to speak a language you are fluent in.

If you admire a musician but know that he/she has few "social skills", that musician will be on their best behaviour and be interested in meeting you and spending some time with you. However, he/she will not undergo a total personality change. 

*2)* Same as the above but restricted to *guitarists and bass players*. 

You don't have to state your reasons for the choices you make but please feel free to do so, if you wish.

I need some time to make my choices.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Joscho Stephan http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abrG629Yvks&feature=related

Derek Trucks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AkvIErWE8c

J. S. Bach http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA3pbSBHR2E

Oscar Peterson http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAH4DXsNSyo

Simon Mayor http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOV_RlPc88E

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

1) is a very hard choice before coffee.... Paul Simon because of his songwriting 

2) Sue Foley ... she's a) hot b) Canadian c) a great guitarist


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

1) Ustad Ravi Shankar ideally but I am willing to go a little lower.
Maybe his daughter or one of his students.

[YOUTUBE]LzN2gUGYUGc[/YOUTUBE]

2) Neil Young.

[YOUTUBE]6GDIkb5CDUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dunno. :/


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> I dunno. :/


Keep thinking..I'm still not sure myself, as yet.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Good question. Here's mine: 

1) Jimmy Buffett-don't laugh, he's my favourite songwriter. His observations of his world and the eccentricities of the people that frequent it have always entertained me more than I can say. Have a listen to albums like 'Changes In Latitudes, Changes In Attitudes', or 'One Particular Harbor' or 'Son Of A Son Of A Sailor', and you might (or might not?) get my point.

2) Brian May-to me, one of the best rock guitarists of all, who plays so fluently and with so much expression. A close runner-up to him for me would be Kim Mitchell, for much the same reasons.

-Mikey


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Spikezone said:


> 1) Jimmy Buffett-don't laugh


Too late =(

Brian May, awesome choice IMO, though.


As for me, I don't think I'd like to spend a day with a musician I _really_ admire, so I would chose Orianthi Panagaris for obvious reasons. I thought her debut album was crap, but she's a talented guitarist and a treat for the eyes  Or Kurt Cobain (preferably not using heroin while I'm there) because I think he'd be a interesting guy, unfortunately though he's dead so I think that would severely limit my real life chances of meeting him.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

George Benson
Neil Young
Roy Clark
Brad Paisley
Rob Irving-He's a fine guitarist and he's my brother-in-law.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*well for me its*

Johnny Cash he was a great music writer
and to learn better guitar, my friend Don Alder
Ship


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

1) Would be Zakk Wylde for me just because he can play different styles of music. And he just happens to be my favourite guitarist, I just love his tone and what he can do with a guitar as well as what inspired me to pick up a guitar.
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oVCltqN6jRo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oVCltqN6jRo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

2) Would have to be Phil-X, local Mississauga boy making it big in LA. He is in 2 bands called Powder (with his wife) and The Drills, he is also a studio guitarist for many big names; Avril Lavigne, Tommy Lee, Rob Zombie and many more.
[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d5UQQyDuyUs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d5UQQyDuyUs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

1-J.S. Bach-the man was a musical genius and a man of great faith.
2-Someone I have met at a guitar clinic, but to have a more one on one type learning situation-Glenn Kaiser--his style matches what I hear in my head-although Neil Young, Albert King and BB King all would be runnersup.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

3 people....

1) Eric Clapton
2) James Hetfield
3) Nancy Wilson

this should cover all 3 sides of my musical personality


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

At the moment:
1)Townes Van Zandt-great songwriter,wouldn't mind discussing his songwriting while he drank me under the table...
2)Tony Iommi-Always wanted to jam with the devil kkjuw


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

xuthal said:


> At the moment:
> 1)Townes Van Zandt-great songwriter,wouldn't mind discussing his songwriting while he drank me under the table...



Can I add that one too?


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

David Gilmour and John Petrucci for me. Both seem to be very sociable, and would love to spend time when either to discuss music in general. And maybe learn a lick or two


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Survey Option 1: Andrew Peterson

Phenomenal songwriter and guitarist. Uses the most unique chords I have ever heard.

Survey Option 2: Brian May

Flat out, my favourite guitarist. As mentioned previously is expression and fluidity are incredible.

~Andrew


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

2...hum, would be Jimmy Page, and Eddie, but before he became an ass..LOL...so Dave Murray from Maiden..


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Tom Petty, he just seems like a regular guy.


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

The Edge, Jack White, John Mayer, Tony Levin


----------



## niangelo (Aug 12, 2009)

Tom Morello. Seems humble and understated.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

5 minutes from now i'll prolly change my mind but for option 2 i'm gonna say angus young. sure, there are lotsa better guitarists, but no one rocks like him.
basic as hell, but a powerhouse none the less. a freight train of a guitarist.

for option 1, i'll say glenn miller. i love his stuff, and i think i could learn something important from him.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Gosh that's hard. Most of them are dead, but on the list would be:
Clapton
Johnny Winter
Carlos Santana
Jimmy Page
A few days in the swamps with Uncle Ted and the bows would be cool too.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Besides who I posted on page one,

Frank Zappa www.zappa.com

Kevin Breit www.kevinbreit.com

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmmm, either Sarah McLaughlin or Allison Krauss.





Because I'm a guy and they aren't.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) Charles Ives - my hero.
2) Les Paul - my hero.

Not sure whether Frank Zappa would go in either 1 or 2.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

BB KING

Keith Richards

Buddy Guy


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I get the feeling that if a person spent a couple days with Keith Richard, they would likely have to rely on someone else's report about just exactly how many days they actually *did* spend with him....if'n you know what I mean. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Hmmmm, either Sarah McLaughlin or Allison Krauss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the spirit.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Johnny Cash.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

1. Shania Twain -I hear she's on the rebound from Mutt - maybe she wants a Northern Man again. kkjuw

2. Neil young. He is god.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> 1. Shania Twain -I hear she's on the rebound from Mutt - maybe she wants a Northern Man again. kkjuw
> 
> 2. Neil young. He is god.


At least you picked Canucks. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> 1. Shania Twain -I hear she's on the rebound from Mutt - maybe she wants a Northern Man again. kkjuw


She carries a mean torch :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

For the guitarist, my choice is Robert Johnson.

I'm still undecided with the "muscian" (i.e., #1 catagory)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonder what it would be like to hang with Django ?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Wonder what it would be like to hang with Django ?


Maybe I'll have to ask Les Paul--he'd be another cool one.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Oyeah, I'll second Shania! Lee Aaron too!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Off the top of my head...

1. Doyle Bramhall II, Dave Grohl or Jack White

2. BB King, Eric Clapton or Jimmy Page

Can't narrow it down more than that. They all interest me.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Johnny Cash.


All hail the man in black :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

ACTUALLY....

While I think my first list was pretty decent and I wouldn't refuse give up the chance to spend a few days with those guys, I think my first choice would be Dave Matthews.


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 23, 2008)

*Spend Time With*

1. Joe Satriani
2. EVH
3. Akira Takisaki (Loudness)
4. Gordon Lightfoot
5. Jimmy Hendrix


Thats my eclectic top 5. Jeez, i could name a hundred easilykqoct


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Stonesy said:


> Oyeah, I'll second Shania! Lee Aaron too!


And your intentions would be to discuss chord voicings, how to match lyrics and melody, and how songs come to life...with both women...in a secluded location....at the same time?

That is, your intentions are *purely* musical?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> That is, your intentions are *purely* musical?


.......................hwopv


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

mhammer said:


> That is, your intentions are *purely* musical?


This is the Non Music Related Section. No laws are broken.:smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

They would make Beuteefull music together.....


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

B. B. King - I'd probably not talk as much about music as I would life.

Alex Lifeson - I think he'd be fun to hang out with - at his club, doing stuff, and generally hanging out.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

1) Jon Bon Jovi....I think itd be great to learn about the business side of music, and keeping things together in your personal life.
2) John Sykes....So much to learn about playing alongside legends, and being a one man show, great guitar and vocal tone, and shredding with melody and feeling.
2b) Prince. All of the above. Plus i heard he's a great basketball player and makes great pancakes.


----------

